# Best Way to Market your t-shirts



## denab (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey There Everybody,

Just wanted some feed back regarding marketing t-shirts. Does craft fairs and events work. Are they worth the time? Or do all of you think its better to just start advertising. Any help regarding this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Dena - give some info on what style of shirts, your target market, etc., and you'll get a more helpful answer.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Dena,

Living in California gives you lots of opportunity to participate in plenty of fairs, festivals, and other events. Depending on your target market you should be highly selective in choosing your venue. There is so many out there that its overwhelming just trying to pick where to display and sell your items. I have done well at specialized events with theme t-shirts.

Good luck and best wishes on finding those events where your t-shirts will do well.

Bill M


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Dena, you can find some good tips on doing events and shows in our offline retail section of the forum. 

Here are some good topics on fairs that I've found in the *events* keyword tag search.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t8625.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t17894.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t16300.html


----------



## Teezine (Oct 15, 2010)

One of the many great ideas on how to market your T-shirt business was CybrMonday sales that went yesterday. Hope this helps.


----------



## dave1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll give you one tip but first try all of the ideas that you have listed. If you feel that you craft fairs and events would be a good idea then start there. You need to try every source available to see what works. Who knows they all may.
Tip: What ever type of t-shirt your selling do a Google search and find out what your competition is doing and how they are doing it. Duplication is the key.


----------



## kinjal (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi! Well in today's time Online marketing works for any kind of marketing including Tshirts.
Take help of social media such as Facebook,twitter and pinterest and so on.Post Tshirt's images and blogs related to Tshirts.
Do some kind of SEO(Search engine optimization)


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

kinjal said:


> Hi! Well in today's time Online marketing works for any kind of marketing including Tshirts.
> Take help of social media such as Facebook,twitter and pinterest and so on.Post Tshirt's images and blogs related to Tshirts.
> Do some kind of SEO(Search engine optimization)



Too old thread still getting answer by spammer.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

Craft fairs and events - are they worth the time?
Let me give an example, if my tent is up at Eartdays, AND my t-s have the right 'environmental hugginess' it will get a good response.
Let's go further, if the hugginess also reflects the LOCATION (lots of local imagery with location), it will get a much better rsponse.

And if we go one one step further, if the text optons expressed what is on 'their' mind, you will have created a following because you invested the proper level of intellectial energy to make the opportunity to work for you. 

If I were doing an event this weekend I would go with a 'Save Nike" theme. What do you think is on the mind of those attending the event regarding NIKE? Express both sides. INstead of burning their NIKE apparel, save their NIKE throuigh conversion options you offer.

Be aware, working such events should be seen as a 'list builder' and when that list contains 30,000 IP or email addresses, you no longer need to do events. So, in addition to having T-s, make sure you have your 'list making' method front and center in your tent. 

Be aware, this ONLY works long term if you actually have a on-line marketing stategy.


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

Both events as well as marketing are beneficial. Both depends on different factors. Event may help you for the identity in that itself while advertising is a huge concept. You need to examine various factors before selecting any one.


----------



## Una from TG.ltd (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi,

We don’t want to waste your time to check our sales talk cuz I am sure we have the apparel and caps you need.

*over 200 workers with more than 8 years experience
*3 inspection lines
*30 pieces order is accepted 

Free sample shipping are available. BTW our promotion just started, please feel free to contact me, thank you!

Una
Whatsapp: 008615561951101
Email: [email protected]


----------



## lucycarter (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,

There are various ways to market t-shirts. You canuse offline marketing or online marketing as per your needs.
In offline marketing, you can distribute flyers, print newspaper advertising, promote your t-shirt brand with promotional gifts or give rewards and referral incentives. It will greatly help in promoting your t-shirt.

I online marketing, you can do SEO, SMO ,PPC etc. Now a days, social media plays very important role in marketing any brand. Social sites such as Facebook, Twitter, Instagram will help you promote your t-shirts among masses.


----------

